# Daiwa Saltist



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I did a search first and couldn't find much on what I was looking for. There was a great thread on the Saltist 30 series,but the last post was 12/07---and I really want to know whcih you like better. Here's my question---The 30H and 30HT--Which one do I get? I know the differences between the two---max drag,gears, wt, taller/shorter. Does anyone here own both models? Which do you like better for surf casting. It'll be on an 11foot Gator Glass--4-6ounces and bait. Any info. is appreciated!!!(I hear the 30H may be D/C'd but I'm getting a used one) 

Been playing with the Bull Black Drum the last few weeks while I wait 'till the Feds let me back on my beach(It took a hit from Hurricane Ike--Texas)


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

isn't 30HT a boat reel? (no centrifugal brakes?)

The 20H/30H have brakes and are good for surfcasting...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Get the 30H. The 30TH has a taller spool and won't cast nearly as well. Where did you hear the 30H might be discontinued?


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Get the 30H. The 30TH has a taller spool and won't cast nearly as well. Where did you hear the 30H might be discontinued?


 An E-Bay seller told me he wasn't carrying anymore because they were discontinued, but you know how that goes......to quote Mama--"believe only half of what you see and nothing of what you hear" Thanks for the very FAST responses!!! Did not know the 30H had brakes and the 30HT didn't. Good info.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's reel is the bees knees for the folks up here right now. Lots of guys in Hatteras are using them, and I love mine. I'm planning to pick up a couple more as I'm able to. I was going to get another one this weekend, but picked up a Blue Yonder instead since I've wanted one for a while. I sure hope they don't stop making them.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

basstardo said:


> That's reel is the bees knees for the folks up here right now. Lots of guys in Hatteras are using them, and I love mine. I'm planning to pick up a couple more as I'm able to. I was going to get another one this weekend, but picked up a Blue Yonder instead since I've wanted one for a while. I sure hope they don't stop making them.



Obviously an overall upgrade over the Sealine-X's and if they hold up as my 30 and 40's have they'll be well worth the investment. Daiwa's put out some quality conventionals over the years. Thanks again!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Get the 30H*

It is a great casting reel and a good catching reel. Holds plenty of line and has a good drag to boot. Being a Daiwa makes it even better.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

140L said:


> Obviously an overall upgrade over the Sealine-X's and if they hold up as my 30 and 40's have they'll be well worth the investment. Daiwa's put out some quality conventionals over the years. Thanks again!


This thing beats the pants off the Slosh's and GW's simply because the gearbox was shifted forward and out of the way. I had a Slosh 20 for a while and I liked it, but that damn gearbox drove me nuts.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

pretty work on them 'big ugly's'...


Ditto on the opinion of the Saltist 30H and don't ferget the 20H.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> pretty work on them 'big ugly's'...



I thought "Big Ugly" was a Texas thing LOL! They do get big and ugly!
I need to post a report in the Gilf Coast section.


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

The 30h is a great fishing reel!!!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Get a 30H you won't be disappointed. I have 2 and have no complaints. Fill it with 17lb. Sufix Tri and you have a fishing machine.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Save your money and get another Squidder or a 525 Mag. Will more than do you for them Black Drum or anything off the beach in Texas. Do you fish Padre or the Galveston area? Spent the summers fishing Padre back in the late 50's. My family is from Robstown.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Got the 20 ordered, got caught up in em on the obx last week, don't need another reel, but wanted one.... and that's the truth....


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

seajay said:


> Save your money and get another Squidder or a 525 Mag. Will more than do you for them Black Drum or anything off the beach in Texas. Do you fish Padre or the Galveston area? Spent the summers fishing Padre back in the late 50's. My family is from Robstown.


 I've had my squidder spooled three times over the years. 68 LB a time or two as well. I belive Big Lou posts on this board and he can attest to this as he's fished these same beaches for yeras and years. Only use it in the Winter(Squidder) and will only use the Saltist 30H in the winter and in the ship channel(the Black drum come from the ship channel year round). The beaches I fish are unlike Galveston and WAY different than Padre. I fish McFaddin and East High Island and on most areas of the beach you have a wade gut--bar--gut--bar and that's it. Once you get to the second bar it's a gradual decline out and on big low tide you can go a ways out. Mud doesn't make good sandbars. After a decent cast you may be 200 yards out by the time you get back in--depending on conditions sometimes more. I use Daiwa 40's, JigMaster 500,Penn 555's in the warmer months. The big Bulls have thinned out through the years ,but we still catch Massive Southern rays, 6+ Bull Sharks and 5-6ft BT's on cast outs. I love my Squidders but they don't have the drag nor capacity to stop a big run with IMO.
I used to fish the rock groins in Galveston and the 91st pier. The pier is gone now--casualty of Ike. I would bet you have some stories of Tarpon, maybe Goliath Grouper,Snook,sharks etc if you fished Padre in the late 50's.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I was thinking of getting one for kingfish and ended up with a shimano tld star witch is also a much over looked surf reel on a '6"6 penn slammer rod with 1 once i can get about 100 yards on My '10 foot casting rod with 4 once wow 250 to 350 yards many people have not even herd of that reel but it casts like the sealine and has a spool like a saltist and a price like a sealine also it is great for cobia,drum,kingfish,striper,tog,tarpon,grouper,small shark,ect from boats and piers. I was going to get that reel 2 times maybe next time I really buy it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The H model is the reel for the surf it has a smaller profile. Go with the h model.


----------



## Walt (Oct 24, 2008)

You might want to take a look at this Daiwa Saltiga Surf. It has the spool break and a special lightened spool for distance casting. Its a 30 size. More money but a nice reel. 

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/saltwater.aspx

Walt

Print Page
Incorporating a fast-starting, ultra-lightweight aluminum spool and counter-balanced handle, this Saltiga is built for distance casting with braid or monofilament.
Saltiga Surf Conventional Features:
Ultra-lightweight machined aluminum spool designed for distance casting 
Counter-balanced, dual-position power handle 
Centrifugal spool brake 
Fast 5.4 : 1 gear ratio pulls in over 35 inches of line with every crank 
Frame and sideplates machined from solid, bar stock aluminum 
Seven ball and roller bearings, including CRBB anti-corrosion bearings 
Dual-system Infinite Anti-Reverse 
Grease-impregnated graphite and stainless drag 
Massive, machine-cut, high-strength alloy gears


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

seajay said:


> Save your money and get another Squidder or a 525 Mag.


Bought the 30H for a heck of a deal! $30 less than a store bought 525mag!
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i donk know about you all but im getting this fow xmas!!
http://www.daiwa.com/images/STTLW40HA.jpg

Print Page
Now you can have proven Saltist™ reel performance with the added convenience and efficiency of a levelwind. Plenty of cranking power, a super-smooth multi-disc drag, four corrosion-resistant CRBB bearings and choice of standard or high speed gear ratios, make these reels ideal for a wide variety of freshwater and saltwater applications. Matches perfectly with Saltist Boat Rods. 
Saltist™ Levelwind Reels Features:
Rugged, all metal construction with rigid, one-piece aluminum frame 
Four CRBB shielded, corrosion-resistant ball bearings and a roller bearing 
Powerful, high-strength alloy gears 
Up to 30% greater winding power 
Super Drag with up to 22 pounds of drag max 
Dual Anti-Reverse systems 
Dual-position power handle 
Aluminum rod clamp 


STTLW40HA 

http://www.daiwa.com/images/STTLW40HA.jpg



Model
Number Action
FW/SW Bearings Gear
Ratio Line Per
Handle Turn Wt.
(oz.) Line Capacity
(Lb. Test/Yards) Drag
Max 
Ultra High Speed 
STTLW20HA L 4CRBB, 1RB 6.1 : 1 35.0" 18.50 12/420, 14/350, 20/210 15.4 
STTLW30HA ML 4CRBB, 1RB 6.1 : 1 35.0" 19.40 14/490, 20/295, 25/230 15.4 
STTLW40HA M 4CRBB, 1RB 6.4 : 1 47.2" 23.10 25/400, 30/270, 40/240 20.0 
STTLW50HA MH 4CRBB, 1RB 6.4 : 1 47.2" 24.00 30/350, 40/310, 50/220 20.0 
Levelwind Reels 
STTLW40A L 4CRBB, 1RB 4.9 : 1 36.2" 22.60 25/400, 30/270, 40/240 22.0 
STTLW50A ML 4CRBB, 1RB 4.9 : 1 36.2" 23.50 30/350, 40/310, 50/220 22.0 
NEW ITEM 


CRBB = Super Corrosion Resistant Ball Bearing, BB = Stainless Steel Ball Bearing, RB Roller Bearing 




© 2008 Daiwa Corporation. Daiwa Corporation believes the specifications in this site to be correct. However, Daiwa reserves the right to make changes in specifications without prior notice. Daiwa prices and programs are subject to change without prior notice. Daiwa reserves the right to make changes without obligation.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Earl,
I have 3 each of the 20's and 30's on the boat. Spooled with daiwa braid.
They are the cats meow. The shimanos have been sold.
Tom


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok know im going to get flamed for this but here it goes. I have a 30th I yes I think it is a great casting reel really smooth really really fast takes a lot of getting used to and a lot of line to get used to it. Small spool kind of tricky at frist to cast once your used to it pice of cake just like any other reel or rod. Yes it does have breaks.


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello to everyone. Just joint this forum and new in surfcasting..
I've bought a Saltist30H for two months and really loving it !!!

Spool it with 20lbs Pline, 100lbs braid as shock leader, CW 5oz.
Paired with Shimano Horizon SurfGame (B425AX), mainly at pier.

Hope to learn more from the experts here. cheers.

Happing fishing ya.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

I love mine. As a matter of fact all my surf reels are daiwas except 1. Thats a 525.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Daiwa hands down makes the best surf tackle most people agree.


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

Got two 30H and love them! Silky smooth when compared to my SHVs. My friends love 'em also, so I don't think I will have the only ones next year.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Went fishing last night. Didn't fish with the Saltist, but tuned and casted it. All I can say is SMOOTH!!!! I now see what all the "fuss" was about! There's a noticeable differance casting the 30sha and Saltist STT30H. Love the gear box placement!


----------

